# Dirt Devil 12v hoover



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Caroline wants to get one of these and leave it permanenty plugged in, via its own stand which it sits on.

Has anyone used, got one?

Are they any good?

What sort of current does it pull when just left plugged in?

Paul.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

I have had a few of these 12 volt vacuum cleaners over the years and not one has been satisfactory .





norm


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

After seeing a comparison of these machines in a Sunday mag, I bought Halford's own yesterday (£29). Don't leave small dogs standing in front of it. It is a re-chargable one.

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

dovtrams said:


> After seeing a comparison of these machines in a Sunday mag, I bought Halford's own yesterday (£29). Don't leave small dogs standing in front of it. It is a re-chargable one.
> 
> Dave


Was the dirt devil in the test?

Paul.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Road Pro do the 12volt dirt devil lookalike. We used to have the dirt devil 230 volt found it next to useless so we have now bought a dyson animal 31 [me thinks] much better suction but the charge only lasts 6 min's.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Is there anything very small and powerful that can be used when on hook-up? I don't plan to hoover that often and could leave it to times when we have 240v. Space, however, will be a real issue for us when we travel.

Lesley


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

goldi said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I have had a few of these 12 volt vacuum cleaners over the years and not one has been satisfactory .
> 
> norm


Hio norm, in what way, use too much power? Not enough suction?

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Lesleykh said:


> Is there anything very small and powerful that can be used when on hook-up? I don't plan to hoover that often and could leave it to times when we have 240v. Space, however, will be a real issue for us when we travel.
> 
> Lesley


Well if the 12v ones are no good could use a 230v one via the inverter, that way they are not left on hook up all the time.

Paul.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

coppo said:


> dovtrams said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing a comparison of these machines in a Sunday mag, I bought Halford's own yesterday (£29). Don't leave small dogs standing in front of it. It is a re-chargable one.
> ...


No, it was not mentioned. We thought about the Dyson which was mentioned, but at over £100, I would rather buy the missus a brush and dustpan!

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Lesleykh said:


> Is there anything very small and powerful that can be used when on hook-up? I don't plan to hoover that often and could leave it to times when we have 240v. Space, however, will be a real issue for us when we travel.
> 
> Lesley


We've tried 12v and 240 v handheld hoovers and not found them very convenient in a small space and they are not good at getting dirt off carpets.

I've gone back to a dustpan and brush though bought a brush in France that has a 30 inch long handle so you don't have to get down on your hands and knees. I also bought a 1 inch wide paintbrush ( in a set from a £ shop) and find this very useful for getting the grit and so on out of narrow corners and from the mouldings in the shower room. Carpets go outside and are beaten to remove dirt.

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wouldn't be without my hand held Dyson, cleans up the crumbs after toast in a morning, :lol: and after the cats litter tray bits.

tony


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We have a 12V plug in Black and Decker. It has a power brush and lots of attachments.

It is very powerful and has a long lead, we do not need to use our home vac to clean the van when we get home as this will do it all. Bare in mind we travel with a Macaw who can spread her food everywhere.

We considered a rechargeable vac but decided that as we alreafy had a massive battery in the van a 12v plug in would do fine.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

coppo said:


> Lesleykh said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything very small and powerful that can be used when on hook-up? I don't plan to hoover that often and could leave it to times when we have 240v. Space, however, will be a real issue for us when we travel.
> ...


Sainsbury's were selling a 240V 1400 Watt cleaner compact size for less than £15 Tescos had one slightly larger for around £20 and Curry's at Matsui brand for less than £15. My son and daughter in law bought the one from Sainsburys and it was very good. Matsui one weighed less than 3 kilos
Sainsbury Link

Curry's Link

tesco Link

I think they got the Sainsbury's one in a sale in last few days and it was white - also chose it because it was bagless...

Steve


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We had a hand held Kirby, it was only 230v in those days,but it could suck chrome off a bumper,dog hairs...GONE,anything loose/small enough ...GONE. There was only one problem,the way i used it,the belt came off a couple of times, i read the instructions,used it in the proper manner and all was well. This model did not have a hose adapter but i think they may have now,i know some other brands do.The cheapest way to get one of these,would be to approach a Kirby cleaner service engineer. Best of luck.
Jented


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've got a couple of the small ones that Steve mentions above- both from Argos. They're excellent in the house when you don't want to get the big one out or for the garage when you want to clean up wood chips etc. They do a good job in the van when we take it over there to clean up before we go away.

I understand though that you're about to full time and space is tight ( I read your very good blog - more please ) and , IMHO one of these would not earn it's keep in terms of space if there was a viable alternative - ie dustpan -and you were, like me, not trying the keep the place immaculate all the time.

G


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Have used several of these portable rechargeable vacuum cleaners over the years - none have been very satisfactory until I bought a Black and Decker Dustbuster. 18 volts, great suction, charge lasts 20mins, but is a little more expensive at around £60.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Lesleykh said:


> Is there anything very small and powerful that can be used when on hook-up? I don't plan to hoover that often and could leave it to times when we have 240v. Space, however, will be a real issue for us when we travel.
> 
> Lesley


Hi Lesley,

We have a handheld Dyson which delivers the best suction I have seen in any of these battery operated handhelds. However as an other poster says it only lasts for 6 minutes which seems longer than it seems.

We also have a handheld traditional rotating brush type hand held which was made by Dirt Devil. I bought it from Argos a few years ago. When on hook up it's as good as anything I have used for the house.

Hope this helps,

Stewart


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions folks.

Having looked at the pictures and read about your experiences with small dustbusters I think I will probably be going with Grizzly's suggestion.

I have told Rob that he will be on dustpan duty for the coming year. He wasn't entirely pleased with the "you" I used, but hey ho, and it is a job which I feel works well with emptying the Thetford!

Wherever we live will never be pristine. My husband leaves a trail of foot prints every time he enters the van as he can't get the hang of removing his boots. Add to that the dog and you have a muddy, hair covered environment. 

We used a stiff brush and the shake and beat method in the van the other week (I shook and beat Rob until he cleaned the floor) and the effect was good. It does take up little room and really the floor is just a tiny strip in our van.

Lesley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Hi

I have a Dyson DC16 handheld thing. The battery is cream crackered now though and lasts only a very short while. I think it will cost about £35 to replace. With a new battery, the Dyson will work for 6 minutes which is usually enough to fettle a motorhome. It has various attachments and nozzles etc. In the boot, I have a full sized Samsung bagless thing that is very powerful, but both heavy and mains operated. It was very cheap to buy.

Russell


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Just one more piece on info for the dyson animal 31, it has a powered brush head as an attachment so beats as it sweeps as it cleans so to speak.  . I know I need to get out more. :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a Black and Decker Dustbuster Pivot auto with cyclonic action.
Its 12 volt and really powerful. It has a similar cyclonic system as a Dyson but is not rechargeable and woks directly off the 12 volt socket. It comes with several tools and folds down to a compact size. 
We also have a permanently moulting dog, the B&D copes very well with the hairs./ 
Cost us 29.99 from Comet and is the best 12 volt vac that I have had.


----------

